# progress-weight



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

He is looking great. I LOVE how shiny his coat is.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks, ive busted my *** getting him to this point, thanks for the nice words, Im sick of people seeing and judging saying hes thin and im mistreating him!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

he looks fantastic! great work!


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

charliBum said:


> thanks, ive busted my *** getting him to this point, thanks for the nice words, Im sick of people seeing and judging saying hes thin and im mistreating him!


I know exactly how you feel. There is a horse at my barn whom i take care of. He's about 40 years old and like skin and bones. All the time people say he is mistreated but they don't seem to understand that we are feeding him and trying to fatten him up but HES OLD.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks much better, his top line is more lined up.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks heaps, hes still got a long way to go from here as hes still quite ribby but hes been back in low worknow for about 3 weeks, and yeah, im so happy with his progress atm, thanks again guys =]


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

You have done a great job getting him back to a decent weight. Those probiotics are surely making his coat look gorgeous!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

He looks way better - I love the fact that you stressed over this as it shows that you really care how he looked/felt....

Keep up the great work... 

Honestly Ive seen horses out that have less weight on that your first pic out at comps....

Those last pics you put up he looks all shiney healthy and HAPPY!

well done

(And yes Im off rr too  )




a bandit stole my carrot..... (hehe thats the first time ve had that)


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Your horse looks ok to me - I've seen a lot worse - and at least you are doing all you can and yours being underweight was an unforeseen set of circumstances.

Just to put things in perspective look at this pic. This poor boy worked for 10 years in a circus and when at the age of 18 ( not old ) he could no longer perform due to the arthritis in his legs caused by going round in endless circles he was abandoned at my place. He was supposedly one of their favorite horses but they didnt even check my place out or visit him - I never even got a single phone call to ask how he was doing.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

aw sad about that poor gelding, only the fav till they have no use then =[

charlis ribs are going away!! yay good ridence!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I happy for you!! My Barney was looseing weight. Then when he lost his winter coat I about fell over in stress. I got his teeth floated wormed him once every three days for two weeks and beat pulp..... hes made a little lee way. Hes already a narrow horse him being this just gave me a stomach olcer. And I as well (still am) goiing to sleep at night worrying over his little hide.

I have done many rescues and the way he looked ( still looks) makes me think Im a bad owner. 

I must ask sence I know alot of different ways of fatting up a horse but I enjoy hearing new ones. If there at all new to me. I have been around horses for a long time.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

well try what im feeding if you can

keep it simple!

look at my post in critique

Im feeding Sugarbeet (1kg yogurt container dry measure) a day
4 500gr butter containers of mitave breeda(a cheap broodmare mix) a day
flexwell probiotic
ricebran oil-5cap fulls

Ive cut his sugarbeet in half since starting the probiotic and hes still gaining


flexwell probiotic= Flexwell YEA-SACC, Probiotic for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

try simpling it down, bomb drench, succulents are good, chars getting about 5 kiwifruit a day


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I know what its like, I'm fattening Chinga up at the moment and also trying to put more muscel on him. I've been doing this since I got him and its a slow, long process and people do make mean and rude comments about it. I just ignore them because I know I'm doing EVERYTHING I can. I would do anything for my boy. Because I love him THAT much!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah exactly! I know that that horse is very improtant to me and other might not, but I do, and thats all that matters, know int thta I know hes the best thing in my life =]


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Piper182 said:


> I know exactly how you feel. There is a horse at my barn whom i take care of. He's about 40 years old and like skin and bones. All the time people say he is mistreated but they don't seem to understand that we are feeding him and trying to fatten him up but HES OLD.


I know right? There's an ancient Arab at the place I board at, and he is a scrawny guy, but his owner takes immaculate care of him; she's one of the sweetest boarders out there! But I can imagine what others think of that horse and how he's cared for, but they just don't realise what old age can do. 

Now, there were two horses at my facility that were about 15-18 years old, and got extremely thin this spring, and their owners did nothing until they were warned several times by the barn owners to DO something; these same horse owners weren't paying board for a few months...that situation just made me sick! The owners eventually came and moved the horses; they had finally bought feed, and done some extra maintianance, but still weren't coming out to check on them...sad really...


----------



## Cossie (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow. Great job, he looks awesome.
What was it you were feeding him to get him to put on the weight?


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

hey, just beet pulp and a broodmare mix, along with a probiotic. 

and now hes on boiled barley and soon he will be on pryde ezyresult.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

He is looking awesome, great job, and I love his shiny coat.


----------

